# DVC renter - worried about resort



## napoli21 (Jun 22, 2014)

This is my first stay at at dvc resort, whenever I travel to wdw we usually stay at my family's favorite resort, the Polynesian... However due to budget constraints this year we rented. I was telling a neighbor of ours that we will be at the Saratoga springs, and she started to tell me horror stories about the hotel and negative aspects of it, making me second guess my choice.

My question to you is... Being that I'm not a dvc member, if I wanted to swap resorts upon check in, can this happen? If so what other options would I have. If you can provide any additional comfort it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 22, 2014)

No, you will have no chance at switching resorts.

That being said, I can't imagine what kind of horror stories there could be about a Disney resort. They get a _lot_ of use, so there might be a bit more wear and tear than other resorts a little sooner. Dis does seem to refurb on a good schedule though.


----------



## BinkyABT (Jun 22, 2014)

*saratoga springs is great*

I'm an owner at Saratoga Springs and I have stayed there on several occasions.  Granted, it is one of the older resorts, but I have never experienced any problems there.  We stayed last Christmas and it was great. 

My only dis are that it is not as close to EPCOT (my favorite park) as I would like and your room might be far from the lobby (which is true of the Polynesisan, as well).

I don't know what horror stories you have heard, but I imagine if you look up reviews of the Polynesian on trip advisor or yelp, you will find horror stories for it too.  Unfortunately, it is true, not everyone has a good experience; but generally you will find that the positive reviews far outweigh the negative for all Disney resorts. 

I hope you will not let your neighbors' experience ruin your trip for you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2014)

Really?  Horror stories?  I was able to get our daughter two back-to-back weeks in 1 bedrooms at Saratoga Springs in early October, and the same exact dates for us as well in the same size of units.  

Our daughter was ecstatic because 1) fall is hard to get, and 2) she decided to go at the last minute, and 3) it's got a great waterpark for little kids in the Paddock section, and 4) It's a short walk to Downtown Disney, and 5) it's Disney, and 6) the bus wait is the shortest we have ever experienced. 

It's also cheap through RCI, so that is a huge plus.  

I cannot imagine "horror stories" with any Disney resort.  I have a friend who fell down the stairs at Wilderness Lodge when they were wet from rain, and now she will never go to Wilderness because the staff "didn't care," and so she is turned off by Wilderness.  It's the same staff as the others, all Disney Cast Members.  That's just ridiculous, but that is her "horror story."


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 22, 2014)

Need to know what the horror stories were.  IMO, everything is about expectations and basic lack of information/knowledge.

If someone was expecting a very themed Disney resort like the value resorts (All Stars), or AKL or WL -- then they'll be disappointed.

SSR is a very huge, spread out resort.  It is not walking distance to any park and depending on where you are, the bus might be full when it gets to your stop.  All these could be avoided, by some research.

I've read many horror stories even here on DIS from soggy carpets, to sand in the room (BCV), to broken tiles (BLT), etc.  IMO, none were really "horror"  stories.


----------



## Rob562 (Jun 22, 2014)

I stayed at SSR in 2012, and will be going back there this November.

As others have said, the occasional person might have a bad experience, just like at any hotel, but overall it's a great property. But you need to know what to expect, especially if you're going in expecting the convenience of the Polynesian.

A few of my thoughts, many of which echo what others have already said above:

-In my opinion, it's the least "Disney immersively themed" of the Disney resorts. There are plenty of Disney touches, and everything is nice and beautiful, but I just don't get the same "wow" factor as I do walking through the Wilderness Lodge or Port Orleans Riverside.

-Since you usually stay at a hotel and will be staying in a timeshare, be ready for not having daily housekeeping. (Unless you choose to pay extra for it) You'll get a "trash and towel" service halfway through your week, but that's it. If you want clean towels every day, you'll have to clean them yourself in the washer in the unit (or the laundry room if you're in a Studio).

-The property is *very* spread out, perhaps one of the most expansive of the Disney resorts, except perhaps OKW. Look for a property map online and see where the various sections are located. Then call Guest Services back and ask for a location request to be noted on your reservation.
Do you want to be near Downtown Disney? Ask for Congress Park.
Do you want to be near the main checkin area and restaurant? Ask for The Springs.
Is proximity to a pool important?
If you don't need to be near the checkin building and restaurants, being close to a bus stop might be most important. Where on the route do you want? Grandstand is the first stop on the loop, Springs in the last stop on the loop.

When we were there in 2012, we were in The Paddock, but in the building immediately adjacent to the Carousel bus stop. It was the second stop on the route, and we were back in our room less than a minute after stepping off the bus.
This coming trip we've requested a unit in either the Springs or the 8000 buildings of Grandstand. We probably won't go to Downtown Disney more than once, and proximity to the main building and bus stops is most important to us.

-Because of its location in the corner or property, be prepared for longer bus rides. You can walk to Downtown Disney or take a boat from behind the Carriage House. I know the walkway from Congress Park to the Marketplace had been closed for construction, but I think it's reopening soon. Lesser known is that you can walk from the Carriage House to the West Side. Just follow the golf cart path toward the putting green and the walkway then hugs the water. 

-As for the wear and tear on the rooms, all units just went through a refresh with new soft goods within the past year or two.


-Rob


----------



## bnoble (Jun 22, 2014)

> Because of its location in the corner or property, be prepared for longer bus rides.


It's surprisingly well located, because it has ready access to both World Drive and Epcot Center Drive, near the former's midpoint.  Indeed, the Unofficial Guide rated it the best option for using internal transportation: 
http://blog.touringplans.com/2012/0...spending-the-least-amount-of-time-in-transit/


----------



## chriskre (Jun 22, 2014)

SSR is a beautiful resort.  
It just lacks a bit of the Disney magic cause it's more adult centric IMO.
That's not necessarily a bad thing if you enjoy a day at the spa or want to be as close as it gets to Downtown Disney.  

If you rented a studio then you may be disappointed.
Seems the studios get the most use since they are the cheapest rooms.

I've stayed in Studios, 1 bedrooms and 2 bedroom lock offs.
The studios always disappoint IMO.  So much so I had to ask
for a refund of my points on my last visit.  
The 2 bedroom lock offs have a studio component so get a dedicated 2 bedroom if you possibly can.  I doubt you'd be disappointed in those
or a Treehouse or Grand Villa either.  What size did you rent?  

BTW, SSR is my direct developer purchase home resort in DVC so when I stay there I tend to be a bit more critical since those are my MF's and Disney ain't cheap.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jun 22, 2014)

Be glad you are at Saratoga Springs. The Poly is undergoing a huge makeover including the addition of DVC rooms. Everything is torn up. I suggest you check on TripAdvisor for recent reviews of the Saratoga resort.
I am not sure how you are paying for your stay, but switching resorts is unlikely. It happened once due to a scheduling problem when my son was supposed to be at Old Key West- he ended up at Saratoga, not a bad second choice.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 23, 2014)

I do not own here but have stayed here three times.  Don't know what horror stories they have heard.  Every resort has it's problems, at one time or another (housekeeping, busses, front desk/customer service).  Every resort has it's pros and cons - but what might be a pro for you might be a con for someone else.  

Do not go with a negative attitude.  Is it a little spread out?  Yes, but everything is within walking distance within the resort.  We have enjoyed all the DVC resorts we have stayed in.  Each one has it's own theme and there is something for everyone.  Go and enjoy yourself.  The grounds are beautiful, the staff is great, great spa, great pools, golf, proximity to DTD, etc.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 23, 2014)

We actually sold our other disney dvc ownerships and kept and added to our DVC Saratoga points.  We like the grounds and the golf course and being close to Downtown Disney. Our favorite section is Grandstand, but I wouldn't hesitate to stay in any section.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jun 28, 2014)

With all the construction going on at the Poly you should be glad that you are staying at SSR. SSR is a nice resort.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 28, 2014)

What were the horror stories?


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 28, 2014)

napoli21 said:


> This is my first stay at at dvc resort, whenever I travel to wdw we usually stay at my family's favorite resort, the Polynesian... However due to budget constraints this year we rented.


Did you rent directly through Disney, or from a DVC owner?  Makes a huge difference.

If you booked through Disney, you can probably cancel and rebook somewhere else.  If you booked through an owner, you can't.  In fact, generally with owner rentals, it will be difficult to make any changes -- you really need to have your plans set before you put an owner's points on the line with a reservation you might want to change later.  In most cases, you will (and should) lose whatever deposit you put up.  





> I was telling a neighbor of ours that we will be at the Saratoga springs, and she started to tell me horror stories about the hotel and negative aspects of it, making me second guess my choice.


One person's "horror story" is another's inconvenience -- or something so insignificant the other person didn't even notice it!  I would look at the content of the "horror stories" and see whether they pertain to anything that would actually bother your family.  And I would also balance one family's single-trip impressions against those of tens of thousands of other visitors.  SSR is fine.



> My question to you is... Being that I'm not a dvc member, if I wanted to swap resorts upon check in, can this happen? If so what other options would I have.


You will have zero options at checkin, and neither would a DVC owner.  If you booked directly with Disney, you may be able to make changes well prior to arrival.  Check your reservation info for cancellation policy details.


----------

